# Great Small In-Your-Hand Plane



## OttawaP

I fully agree, this plane is never far from me when I'm in the shop. It's just so handy.


----------



## rikkor

I have a similar sized one from Lie -Nielsen. It is a very useful tool.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I have had a recent epiphany of sorts with regards to hand planes and have been adding them to my set of hand tools. I will have to put one of these on my wish list as I tend to use the smaller planes as opposed to the number 8 that I recently restored.


----------

